# Ruf bei den Entweihten machen



## Namsoon (4. August 2010)

Hallo,


wie der Titel schon sagt, ich bin am verzweifeln bei den Entweihten Ruf zu machen.

Ich bin auf neutral, fast auf freundlich.

Wie mir aufgefallen ist, bekommt man immer 10 Ruf, wenn eine Flagge eingenommen wurde.

Kann man da nicht irgendwie mehr Ruf machen? Das ist ja erniedrigend... Den Auftrag aus dem Arathihochland habe ich auch schon gemacht.

Es geht mir um den Wappenrock der Entweihten. Den will ich haben und ich habe gelesen, dass man den durch einen Auftrag bekommt der erst ab Ehrfürchtig machbar ist. Außerdem will ich die sowieso auf Ehrfürchtig bringen. Bei der Kriegshymnenschlucht ist es ja noch schlimmer... Da bekommt man ja anscheinend nur Pro geholte Flagge 10 Ruf.

Gibt es da nicht noch andere Möglichkeiten?



LG
Namsoon


----------



## Stevesteel (4. August 2010)

hm, ich glaube, da bleibt dir wirklich nur stumpfes AB Abfarmen. Aber an BG Wochenenden sollte es da sicher auch mehr Ruf geben oder? 
Es gibt in HF auch noch Quests für das AB

Geklaut aus dem offiziellen Forum:
_
"100 ruf pro BG 
3000+6000+12000+21000+999 = 42999 Ruf für 999/999 Erfürchtig. 
sind 430 AB Wins, was wiederum bei einer stammgrp mit im schnitt 10 Minuten pro Spiel (hoch genommen) 4300 Minuten wären, dividiert durch 60 gibt 72 Stunden, und das sind bekanntlich 3 Tage. 

also 3 Tage /played im AB rumgimpen mit ner Stammgruppe und tada man hat Erfürchtig! und in 4 Wochen sind 3 tage /played 2 1/2 Stunden am Tag. Und jetzt mal ehrlich: Wo ist das Problem?_ "

Demnach ists nicht so unerreichbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meredithe (4. August 2010)

Das hier hab ich grad gefunden

http://forums.wow-eu...405630756&sid=3

also so wie es aussieht und sich anhört, bg, bg,bg,bg und nochmal bg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die tolle Rechnung grad gefunden, sollte sie noch aktuell sein, werd ichs wohl nie machen *lach*
*
**sieg bringt 100 ruf 

insgesamt brauchst du 42000 ruf 

sprich 420 gewonne abs in folge 

du nicht immer gewinnst sagen wir im schnitt 60 ruf pro ab 
sind 700 abs 

ein AB 30min 

=350 stunden 

spielt du 3,5 h pro tag ohne wartezeiten * 

*=100 tage *


----------



## MoonFrost (4. August 2010)

meines wissens nach gibts keine weitere möglichkeit. der ruf da is wohl nur richtigen pvplern und nicht abundzubg leuten vorbehalten^^ Ich bin grad respektvoll. aber wenn ich ehrlich bin mach ich auch so ziehmlich nie pvp.
Die ruffraktion ist halt wie bei den meisten prebc fraktionen nur dummes und langwidriges gefarme.


----------



## Davatar (4. August 2010)

Der Ruf dort kommt noch aus früheren Tagen, in denen PvP = BG farmen war. Dafür gibts keine andere Möglichkeit als ständig da rein zu gehn.


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. August 2010)

Den Wappenrock aus der Kriegshymnenschlucht bekommst du aber gegen ganz normale Ehrenpunkte. 

Ach und man bekommt pro Flagge 35 Ruf, sind also insgesamt 400 Siege, wenn mich mein Hirn grad nicht im Stich lässt.


----------



## Ymenia (4. August 2010)

Zum Vorposter: Die Wappenröcke gibts gegen Ehre, aber auch nur wenn man ehrfürchtig ist - ergo: möp.

Im Arathi gibt es Ruf für Flaggen, bestimmten Punktzahlen und gewonnene BGs. Ich hab nicht allzu oft Arathi gespielt (lass es 5 oder 6 gewesen sein) und bin fast freundlich. Da finde ich Ruf farmen in der Warsong noch schlimmer.


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. August 2010)

Ymenia schrieb:


> Zum Vorposter: Die Wappenröcke gibts gegen Ehre, aber auch nur wenn man ehrfürchtig ist - ergo: möp.



Zumindest im Alteractal garantiert nicht. Und in der Kriegshymnenschlucht ganz ganz früher ja, dann nicht mehr. Ob es jetzt wieder geändert wurde, keine Ahnung.


----------



## ink0gnito (4. August 2010)

Ymenia schrieb:


> Zum Vorposter: Die Wappenröcke gibts gegen Ehre, aber auch nur wenn man ehrfürchtig ist - ergo: möp.
> 
> Im Arathi gibt es Ruf für Flaggen, bestimmten Punktzahlen und gewonnene BGs. Ich hab nicht allzu oft Arathi gespielt (lass es 5 oder 6 gewesen sein) und bin fast freundlich. Da finde ich Ruf farmen in der Warsong noch schlimmer.



Ist es aber nicht, habe vor ca. 2 Wochen noch eine Rechnung gefunden, AB Ruf ist das schlimmste von allen <:
Naja nur noch Ws fehlt mir für Vollstrecker :x


----------



## Wolfmania (4. August 2010)

Mir fehlt noch 61 x WS gewinnen bis ehrfürchtig...nur leider spielen wir oft gegen Franzosen, und die können WS !! Das kann leider dauern, seitdem die Realms zusammengelegt wurden...


----------



## Sœramac (4. August 2010)

Ich kann mich noch gut zurück erinnern, als Ich früher Stundenlang mit meiner Jägerin im Arathibecken unterwegs war mit meiner Stammesgruppe, war echt witzig. Nach gut 3 bis 4 Wochen waren alle Ehrfürchtig, und wir haben am Tag immer 1 bis 2 Stunden gespielt da ging das eigentlich noch.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (4. August 2010)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Mir fehlt noch 61 x WS gewinnen bis ehrfürchtig...nur leider spielen wir oft gegen Franzosen, und die können WS !! Das kann leider dauern, seitdem die Realms zusammengelegt wurden...


realmpool Hinterhalt?


----------



## Wolfmania (4. August 2010)

Ja - Horde - bonjour sag ich nur...^^


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (4. August 2010)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Ja - Horde - bonjour sag ich nur...^^



Da war ich früher auch aber nachdem ein Großteil der deutschen Hordler einfach nichts auf die Reihe bekommen haben bin ich auf Eredar (Blutdurst) getranst.


----------



## Wolfmania (4. August 2010)

Naja so schlimm ist es nicht, denn 2/3 der BG's gewinnen wir, nur WS und Alterac meist nicht.Gerade im WS spielen die Franzosen sehr schlau, stehen eng beieinander, helfen sich schnell, also das was wir nicht machen^^. Ist auch bei den Twinks so, die haben das einfach raus. 
Ich hab auch mal hier im allg. Bereich einen Thread eröffnet, warum Franzosen so gut sind im PvP, und nach wüsten Beschimpfungen von beiden Seiten wurde der schnell wieder geschlossen...naja man kann darüber wohl nicht diskutieren hier.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (4. August 2010)

Ach ich find das gut so. 
So ist der Titel Eroberer immerhin noch was wert. Obwohl ich wirklich eingestehen muss, dass ich den Wappenrock auch mit meinem Schami gern hätte. ^^ 

Ps. Ich glaube das ist etwas, was tatsächlich mit der Erweiterung schwieriger(!) geworden ist. xD 
Keine Bg-Marken mehr gegen Ruf.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (4. August 2010)

eots und AB fand ich auch nicht viel besser (bin seit ca 3Monaten da weg).
Die franzosen spielen eben taktischer und die deutschen, wenn sie mal einen Punkte/basenvorsprung haben, lassen sich eher zum sinnlosen zergen verführen.
Warum das so ist? Keine Ahnung, aber bei den deutschen sind mir mehr pveler aufgefallen die einfach von PvP keine Ahnung haben.

/e: bis wann konnte man eigentlich Marken gegen Ruf tauschen? ging das noch zu bc Zeiten oder wurde es vor bc entfernt?


----------



## Fremder123 (4. August 2010)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Naja so schlimm ist es nicht, denn 2/3 der BG's gewinnen wir, nur WS und Alterac meist nicht.Gerade im WS spielen die Franzosen sehr schlau, stehen eng beieinander, helfen sich schnell, also das was wir nicht machen^^. Ist auch bei den Twinks so, die haben das einfach raus.


Du kannst beruhigt sein... umgekehrt ist es genauso. Ich spiele auch auf Hinterhalt (Allianz) und in der Kriegshymnenschlucht verlieren wir meist 3:0... auch gegen deutsche Hordler, aber am schlimmsten gegen Franzosen. Die machen eben das was Du feststellst, sie spielen taktisch und sind fast unangreifbar, weil immer im Pulk unterwegs (während der Großteil der Allianzler frisch-fröhlich einzeln vom Friedhof direkt in den Hordepulk darunter hüpft und direkt wieder aufm FH landet^^). Alterac verlieren wir auch oft, Insel/ Auge/ Strand ist es mal so, mal so. Grad am Strand scheinen die Franzmänner das deffen noch nicht so richtig zu verstehen, da kommt man manchmal erstaunlich schnell mit den Fahrzeugen voran oder nimmt unbehelligt einen Friedhof ein, während 3 Hordis an einem vorbeireiten.

Aber generell kann man scheinbar sagen: Egal ob Horde oder Allianz, die Baguette-Esser haben PvP einfach gut drauf.^^


----------



## Roflmage (4. August 2010)

wurd vor bc rausgenommen der ruf fuer marken, und soweit ich mich entsinne ist der ab wappenrock auch nicht mehr zu bekommen oder liege ich da falsch?!


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. August 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> /e: bis wann konnte man eigentlich Marken gegen Ruf tauschen? ging das noch zu bc Zeiten oder wurde es vor bc entfernt?


Ging afaik nur in Classic.


PS: Und Eredar ist besser?


----------



## Fremder123 (4. August 2010)

Ach ja, zum topic: Ruf farmen in Arathi und WS ist wirklich pervers. Alterac war kein Thema, da bin ich seit ca. einem Jahr ehrfürchtig, aber die anderen beiden hab ich vielleicht grad mal auf freundlich, obwohl ich doch recht oft da lande. -.- Sehr doof, könnten Sie mit Cata ruhig Alterac anpassen... so dass man auch Zeugs abgeben/ Quests erfüllen kann oder so, das wär doch mal was.^^ Ich weiß, ist schwer umzusetzen, weil Alterac viel weitläufiger ist und eigentlich mehr Möglichkeiten bietet (außer auf 80, da rennen alle nur stupide zum gegnerischen Boss um dort wie die Lemminge zu sterben), aber ein netter Gedanke bleibts auf jeden Fall.

Aber so wie es im Moment ist bleibt der Metaerfolg auf laaaaange Sicht ein unerfüllbares Ziel...


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (4. August 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> PS: Und Eredar ist besser?


Viel besser.
- PvP is relativ ausgeglichen (in den letzen Tagen gewinnen wir aber häufiger)
- es gibt PvP gilden (von Casuals die hin und wieder zusammen bgs machen bis zu Pro-PvP Gilden ab 2,2k Rating)
Und dort spielen 2 RL Freunde von mir also noch ein weiterer Pluspunkt.

Klar gibt es immerwieder Flamer (meist von einem bestimmten Server) aber das lässt sich auf keinem Realmpool vermeiden.


----------



## Wolfmania (4. August 2010)

@Fremder123: ja ich habe noch 70er auf Allyseite auf Todeswache, und zu BC-Zeiten bin ich Hordler geworden - wegen dem PvP. Und gestern Abend hab ich mal wieder den Ally-Jäger in BG's gezockt und ALLE BG's verloren - es ist deprimierend, wie man dort selbst bei 15 gegen 10 im Arathi verliert...


----------



## Namsoon (4. August 2010)

Wow, ich bin ja doch nicht der einzige auf dem Server Todeswache. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ist das erste mal das ich in einem unabhängigen Forum wen von meinem Server lese.

Zu dem Post oben wegen dem Wappenrock. Ich will den von den Verlassenen. Also den Wappenrock der Entweihten. Den Wappenrock vom Kriegshymnenklan und von den Frostwölfen kann man komischerweise für Ehre bei den Wappenrockhändlern kaufen, das ist richtig. Aber den von den Verlassenen nicht. Keine Ahnung warum das so sein muss. Jedenfalls soll man dafür halt Ehrfürchtig brauchen und dann einen Auftrag bei Hammerfall annehmen können wofür man den bekommt, wenn man alle 5 Basen in einer Schlacht gleichzeitig besitzt (einmal kurz reicht).


Also bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig als immer wieder rein zu gehen.

Allerdings das es 100 Ruf bei Sieg gibt steht da nie und das bezweifel ich auch stark. Ist mir nicht aufgefallen, dass da dann 100 Ruf gutgeschrieben werden. Aber egal, dann gehe ich mal weiter farmen...


Und zu der anderen Diskussion wegen "deutsche Horde auf Hinterhalt kann nichts". Ich finde Horde kann sehr viel auf dem Realmpool. Ich habe damals auch von Allianz auf Horde gewechselt weil es einfach nie gut lief im PvP und ich wollte sowieso immer schon einen Untoten spielen. Und bis jetzt bin ich zufrieden. Nur wenn man ein paar mal nicht gewinnt heißt das nicht gleich das es keiner drauf hat. Das ist dann einfach eine schlechte Verteilung der Leute mit guter und schlechter Ausrüstung oder einfach mal Pech.

Und man soll mir mal auch nur EINEN Server zeigen, wo Allianz bzw. Horde IMMER gewinnt. Das geht nicht und gibt es nicht und mal ehrlich, ist das dann das was man einen guten Server nennen kann?


----------



## Wolfmania (4. August 2010)

@Namsoon: das ist auch gut so, denn wer will denn einen Server, bei dem man immer alle BG's gewinnt ? Knappe Spiele sind mir am Liebsten, es geht um den Spaß und die Spannung. 
zu dem Arathi-Ruf: das ist doch nicht so schwer, die auf ehrfürchtig zu bekommen, denn auf dem Realmpool gewinnt man doch oft Arathi. Und bei einem Sieg sind es wirklich 100 Ruf - mach die Ruf-Leiste an, da sieht man's. Bei WS ists immer schlimmer, denn da gibt's ja nur Ruf pro Flaggengewinn und wie oft ists nur 1:1 oder 0:0...Ne halbe Stunde für nix...


----------



## Fremder123 (4. August 2010)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> @Fremder123: ja ich habe noch 70er auf Allyseite auf Todeswache, und zu BC-Zeiten bin ich Hordler geworden - wegen dem PvP. Und gestern Abend hab ich mal wieder den Ally-Jäger in BG's gezockt und ALLE BG's verloren - es ist deprimierend, wie man dort selbst bei 15 gegen 10 im Arathi verliert...


Rischtisch, das deprimiert mich auch immer sehr. Gestern 4 BGs gemacht am Abend und eines davon gewonnen (und das ist schon gut für Allianz). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 War darum auch schon mal kurz davor, zur Horde zu wechseln... aber erstens müsste ich dann meinen geliebten trinkfesten Zwerg gegen einen Gayelf eintauschen (spiele Paladin) - ich glaub das kann ich nicht - und zweitens meiner Frau schmackhaft machen, dass sie ihre anmutige Draenei gegen eine tumbe Trollin, Orkin oder Taurin wechseln müsste (sie spielt Schami). Und DAS wäre glaub eine größere Herausforderung als Allianz-PvP.^^



Namsoon schrieb:


> Wow, ich bin ja doch nicht der einzige auf dem Server Todeswache.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nope, bist nicht der einzige - im Gegenteil. Immer wenn ein Thread erstellt wird wo es um eine angenehme Community auf dem Server/ Realmpool geht wird Todeswache/ Hinterhalt genannt. Scheint also wirklich ganz heimelig zu sein bei uns.^^



Namsoon schrieb:


> Und zu der anderen Diskussion wegen "deutsche Horde auf Hinterhalt kann nichts". Ich finde Horde kann sehr viel auf dem Realmpool. Ich habe damals auch von Allianz auf Horde gewechselt weil es einfach nie gut lief im PvP und ich wollte sowieso immer schon einen Untoten spielen. Und bis jetzt bin ich zufrieden.


O doch, die deutsche Horde kann meist ebensoviel wie die französische... leider. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Grad in den letzten Tagen ist es mal wieder schlimm und wir verlieren fast jedes BG - sogar vorgestern Auge 1600:300. -.- Aber ich kann mich nicht dazu durchringen, auf Horde zu gehen, nein. Bin in einer super Gilde und die Community auf Allianzseite ist auch sonst recht in Ordnung. Also werd ich mich weiter durchbeißen müssen im BG, aber es gibt Schlimmeres auf der Welt.^^


----------



## Namsoon (4. August 2010)

Jo, ich werde schon nicht aufgeben. Ich bin eigentlich gut im farmen. Bin ja immerhin wahnsinnig geworden und habe schon viele andere kranke sachen gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also danke euch allen für die Antworten!

Auf gehts... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





LG Namsoon


----------



## Wolfmania (4. August 2010)

Ihr armen Allys - Ihr tut mir leid *grins* aber ich werde Euch weiterhin zudotten...

...und meinen 1.Char behalte ich nartürlich auch, meinen Zwergen-Jäger, auch mit großem Hang zum Alkohol, also RP noch angesagt war...


----------



## Fremder123 (4. August 2010)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> ...und meinen 1.Char behalte ich nartürlich auch, meinen Zwergen-Jäger, auch mit großem Hang zum Alkohol, also RP noch angesagt war...


Saufen geht auch ohne RP! x)


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (4. August 2010)

Namsoon schrieb:


> Und zu der anderen Diskussion wegen "deutsche Horde auf Hinterhalt kann nichts". Ich finde Horde kann sehr viel auf dem Realmpool. Ich habe damals auch von Allianz auf Horde gewechselt weil es einfach nie gut lief im PvP und ich wollte sowieso immer schon einen Untoten spielen. Und bis jetzt bin ich zufrieden. Nur wenn man ein paar mal nicht gewinnt heißt das nicht gleich das es keiner drauf hat. Das ist dann einfach eine schlechte Verteilung der Leute mit guter und schlechter Ausrüstung oder einfach mal Pech.
> 
> Und man soll mir mal auch nur EINEN Server zeigen, wo Allianz bzw. Horde IMMER gewinnt. Das geht nicht und gibt es nicht und mal ehrlich, ist das dann das was man einen guten Server nennen kann?


Es ist leider so dass die deutsche Horde auf Hinterhalt nichtmal annährend so gut ist wie die französische Allianz. (und mit gut meine Ich vom Equip und Taktik).
Ich war auch lange Zeit auf Todeswache, aber mal ehrlich seit der Serverzusammenlegung kann manbgs meistens vergessen.
Und ich rede nicht von einpaarmal sondern von ca 90%aller bgs.
Wenn man PvE, RP und hin und wieder ein bg macht fällt es nicht so auf aber wenn man wie ich nur bgs macht und twinkt ist das die schlimmste situation.
bevor flames kommen: Ich bin auf den Server, obwohl ich kein RP mache, weil ein RL Freund von mir dort gezockt hat. Aber ich habe NIE RPler beim Rollenspiel gestört. (auch wenn ich es ehrlich gesagt etwas merkwürdig finde). Damals wusste ich ehrlich gesagt nichtmal was RP ist.

Versteht mich nicht falsch ich will keinen Server auf dem man jedes bg gewinnt, ich will einfach ein ausgeglichenes bg.


----------



## madmurdock (4. August 2010)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> @Namsoon: das ist auch gut so, denn wer will denn einen Server, bei dem man immer alle BG's gewinnt ? Knappe Spiele sind mir am Liebsten, es geht um den Spaß und die Spannung.
> zu dem Arathi-Ruf: das ist doch nicht so schwer, die auf ehrfürchtig zu bekommen, denn auf dem Realmpool gewinnt man doch oft Arathi. Und bei einem Sieg sind es wirklich 100 Ruf - mach die Ruf-Leiste an, da sieht man's. Bei WS ists immer schlimmer, denn da gibt's ja nur Ruf pro Flaggengewinn und wie oft ists nur 1:1 oder 0:0...Ne halbe Stunde für nix...



Nein, muss ich dir widersprechen. Es kommt auf das "WIE MAN SPIELT" an. Es ist einfach nervig, wenn Incs nicht angesagt werden und wenn dann ohne Gegnerzahl ("SW inc 4+" z.B. wäre richtig), Positionen nicht verlagert werden - sprich: Man hat Saege, Stall, Mine. Mine wird angegriffen, da muessen halt welche direkt von Stall hin ohne nachzudenken und welche von Saege muessen nachruecken um Stall zu kompensieren. usw usw. Wenn man solche einfache grundlegende Spielweisen nicht mal im Ansatz erkennt, kann das BG noch so knapp, in deiner Hinsicht spannend, in meiner Hinsicht ein Festival der Gimpkönige, sein.

Aber das scheitert meist daran, dass sich viele nicht an die Taktik halten, weil sie eine Position nicht deffen, da sie ja so nicht am Zerg teilnehmen koennen. Und hier macht Blizz mMn auch einen Fehler. Der Platten DD mit 4 Heilern im Ruecken kriegt annaehernd doppelt so viel Ehre wie der arme Typ, der einfach nur 10 mins lang halb afk bei Saege steht, da sie nun mal gedefft werden muss. Evtl waere es moeglich diverse Gebiete in Zonen einzuteilen:

Man erhaelt Minuspunkte, wenn man bei unwichtigen Punkten zergt, sprich Strasse zwischen Mine, Stall, Schmiede bei der Bruecke. Je laenger man sich dort befindet, desto mehr kriegt man abgezogen, von mir aus auch unter Null. Ergo wenn man 20000 Ehre vor dem BG hatte, kann man mit 15000 rauskommen, wenn man sich nicht an die Regeln haelt.
Hingegen erhaelt man Pluspunkte, wenn man zum Beispiel im 20 Meterumkreis einer Flagge aufhaelt.

Dies wuerde das Spielkonzept doch ein wenig veraendern, da man so moeglichst effektiv fuer die Gruppe spielt und nicht nur fuer den "Zergspass" an den behindersten Stellen um dem Team den Sieg zu kosten.


----------



## Avaranji (4. August 2010)

Ich spiele meine Schatti jetzt etwa 2 Monate im PvP, auf BG's allerdings nur. Und ich muss sagen das mir die Allianz wirklich oft den Eindruck eines aufgeschreckten Hühnerhaufens macht. Nur selten wird strategisch sinnvoll gespielt. Es wird nur wenig mitgedacht und sich gegenseitig unterstützen läuft meistens auf unangebrachte "flames" im SF-Chat hinaus. So ist es dann schon schwer seinen Ruf bei den Fraktionen aufzubauen. Ich habe mir auch schon einige Gedanken gemacht woran das liegen könnte… es sind oft die vielen kleinen Fehler die einen Sieg vereiteln. Sicher trifft man auch auf Gruppen die um längen besser kämpfen als man selber, aber das bekommt man dann doch schnell mit und damit kann ich mich auch getrost am Friedhof wieder finden. Das mit dem "zergen" ist mir in der Tat extrem aufgefallen. Wie man solche Situationen in den Griff bekommen kann weiss ich nicht. In der Regel wird es auch ignoriert. 
Ich denke das man trotz allem "Spielspaß" und "persönlichen Vorlieben" mit etwas Ernsthaftigkeit an diesen Bestandteil des Spiels herangehen sollte. Denn das eine schliesst ja das andere nicht aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. August 2010)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Man erhaelt Minuspunkte, wenn man bei unwichtigen Punkten zergt, sprich Strasse zwischen Mine, Stall, Schmiede bei der Bruecke. Je laenger man sich dort befindet, desto mehr kriegt man abgezogen, von mir aus auch unter Null. Ergo wenn man 20000 Ehre vor dem BG hatte, kann man mit 15000 rauskommen, wenn man sich nicht an die Regeln haelt.
> Hingegen erhaelt man Pluspunkte, wenn man zum Beispiel im 20 Meterumkreis einer Flagge aufhaelt.


Nein, teilweise ist das Zergen taktisch sinnvoll, wenn der Gegner beispielsweise nur noch den Stall hat. Dann stellt man sich links und rechts auf den Wegen auf und erobert sich so langsam die letzte Basis, ohne dass der Gegner je durchkommen wird. Eine Deff bei der Säge und eine bei der Mine genügt, wenn sich im Notfall alle wieder zurückfallen lassen. Allerdings ist das ein Konzept, das nur in Stammgruppen wirklich aufgeht. 

Noch ein Beispiel: Wenn man Schmiede und Hof hält, Schmiede mit 5 Mann und Hof mit 2 und man sieht einen ganzen Pulk von der Säge runterreiten und es ist noch nicht klar, wo er angreift, macht es auch Sinn, die 7 Verteidiger zum Abhang bei der Säge zu schicken. Selbst wenn man den Kampf nicht gewinnt, kann in der Zeit Verstärkung nachrücken. Wenn man stattdessen abwartet, bis der Gegner am Hof ist, sind die 2 Mann instant weggehauen und bis Deff da ist, wurde schon lange getappt. 


Natürlich ist das immer situationsabhängig. Die meisten zergen leider, wenn man in Arathi 2:3 Basen hat. Gerne wird auch im Auge in der Mitte bei der Flagge rumgegimpt, wenn man selbst nur eine Basis hat.


----------



## Namsoon (4. August 2010)

@madmurdok: und es ist natürlich nur der Realmpool Hinterhalt taktisch unterbemittelt. Auf allen anderen Realmpools spielen ALLE Leute richtig.



Ich habe das mit den 100 Ruf nochmal überprüft. Also ich bekomme keine 100 Ruf bei Sieg. Zumindest nicht in der Kriegshymnenschlucht. Und wir hatten 3 mal hintereinander die Flagge wo es jedesmal 35 Ruf gab. Aber keine 100 Ruf beim Sieg. Habe extra auf die Rufpunkte geschaut.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (5. August 2010)

Das sind mir die Liebsten... zur Horde transen weil auf Ally-Seite nichts klappt, so nach dem Motto alle dumm außer mich.
Da steckt die selbe Gesinnung hinter, wie bei den Leuten die von einer Gilde zur anderen hoppen, nur weil sie in der neuen Gilde bessere Chancen im Progress erhoffen... 
Anstatt sich mal mit *den eigenen Leuten zusammen* zu tun, sich *abzusprechen*, *strategisch* vorzugehen und *den anderen zu helfen *sich zu verbessern, sucht man lieber das Weite um sich irgendwoanders ins gemachte Nest zu hocken - und hält sich dabei womöglich noch für imba.
Sowas lames...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s.: Das ist auch übertragbar auf Realm-Hopper!


----------



## Izara (5. August 2010)

Ymenia schrieb:


> Zum Vorposter: Die Wappenröcke gibts gegen Ehre, aber auch nur wenn man ehrfürchtig ist - ergo: möp.
> 
> Im Arathi gibt es Ruf für Flaggen, bestimmten Punktzahlen und gewonnene BGs. Ich hab nicht allzu oft Arathi gespielt (lass es 5 oder 6 gewesen sein) und bin fast freundlich. Da finde ich Ruf farmen in der Warsong noch schlimmer.


O.o Also ich hab mir den der Frostwölfe in OG für Ehrenpunkte gekauft und bin bei denen auf neutral 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab ich und dein Vorposter n Glück, hm? XD


----------



## Trig (5. August 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Es ist leider so dass die deutsche Horde auf Hinterhalt nichtmal annährend so gut ist wie die französische Allianz. (und mit gut meine Ich vom Equip und Taktik).


Hi,

spiele selbst auf Hinterhalt Horde. Und kann nur sagen, dass wir taktisch nicht schlecht sind, der Knackpunkt ist tatsächlich das Equip. Wenn ich ab und an 5 Spieler mit reinem PvE-Equip in WS sehe, dann wird das zu 90% ein Loss. Sind alle mit gutem PvP-Equip ausgestattet, dann bügeln wir auch die französischen Spieler mit einer sehr hohen Wahrscheinlichkeit.
Wobei mir in letzter Zeit aufgefallen ist, dass die deutschen Spieler deutlich an Klasse zugelegt haben.
Dennoch gewinnen wir geschätzt 70% im WS und ebenso ca. 70% in Arathi, der Rest der BG´s ist ausgeglichener....

Wobei ich vor Kurzem von jemand hörte, der erst nach 15 BG´s die 25 Arenapunkte einstreichen konnte... bad luck.

@ Allies aus Hinterhalt: cu in the battleground 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (5. August 2010)

Trig schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> spiele selbst auf Hinterhalt Horde. Und kann nur sagen, dass wir taktisch nicht schlecht sind, der Knackpunkt ist tatsächlich das Equip. Wenn ich ab und an 5 Spieler mit reinem PvE-Equip in WS sehe, dann wird das zu 90% ein Loss. Sind alle mit gutem PvP-Equip ausgestattet, dann bügeln wir auch die französischen Spieler mit einer sehr hohen Wahrscheinlichkeit.
> Wobei mir in letzter Zeit aufgefallen ist, dass die deutschen Spieler deutlich an Klasse zugelegt haben.
> Dennoch gewinnen wir geschätzt 70% im WS und ebenso ca. 70% in Arathi, der Rest der BG´s ist ausgeglichener....


Da bekomm ich doch richtig lust meinen Pala zu equippen.^^


----------



## Wolfmania (5. August 2010)

@Blutsegeladmiral: was für ein Quatsch, denn wenn man nur random-BG's macht wie soll man alle dazu bringen vernünftig zu spielen ? Darfst gern mal probieren auf Allyseite bei Todeswache^^ *lol* und in eine Stamm-PvP-Gilde will ich nicht, ich will allein spielen. Darum Horde, da geht es halt.

Und das mit dem Equipp stimmt, wenn viele PvE Sachen anhaben ists ein Nachteil, wobei man sich ja immer erst mal ein PvP Equip erfarmen muß - das darf man net vergessen.


----------



## Fremder123 (5. August 2010)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> @Blutsegeladmiral: was für ein Quatsch, denn wenn man nur random-BG's macht wie soll man alle dazu bringen vernünftig zu spielen ? Darfst gern mal probieren auf Allyseite bei Todeswache^^ *lol* und in eine Stamm-PvP-Gilde will ich nicht, ich will allein spielen. Darum Horde, da geht es halt.


Du weißt aber schon dass ein BG nicht von einem Realm, sondern einem Realmpool zusammengestellt wird?! Also, um Dich mal zu zitieren *räusper*... lol



Wolfmania schrieb:


> Und das mit dem Equipp stimmt, wenn viele PvE Sachen anhaben ists ein Nachteil, wobei man sich ja immer erst mal ein PvP Equip erfarmen muß - das darf man net vergessen.


Dazu muss man kein einziges BG je betreten haben. Gibt jedes Set für Marken, von 200 (Heldentum) bis 251 (Frost). Und für 270 muss man eh in die Arena (oder zu Toravon). Okay, Armschienen, Hals/ Finger, Umhang und Schmuck gibts für Ehre (oder auch in AK), aber da kann man auch paarmal die TW-Weekly machen. Oder man hat dann schon von Marken einen Grundstock, der einem das Überleben dann etwas erleichtert.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (5. August 2010)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Und das mit dem Equipp stimmt, wenn viele PvE Sachen anhaben ists ein Nachteil, wobei man sich ja immer erst mal ein PvP Equip erfarmen muß - das darf man net vergessen.


Man darf nie vergessen dass man nicht komplett pvp equipt sein muss.
viele top spieler haben PvE Ringe, eine PvE Kette und ein PvE Trinket (zusammen mit einer insigne)

Als raider bekommt man:
- S7 für Frostmarken
- PvP Zeug in AK
- sehr gute Waffen in Raids


----------



## Wolfmania (5. August 2010)

Es widerstrebt mir, dass man durch PvE spielen PvP Sachen erwerben kann. Aber leider ist das so...schon zu BC-Zeiten konnte man in Sunwell glaub ich Marken gegen Gladiator-Sets tauschen. Aber mittlerweile wird einem die Ehre ja fast hinterhergeschmissen, und außer Waffen bekommt man alle Teile gut zusammen - auch ohne Arena. Hoffentlich wird es bald eingeführt, daß man auch Waffen gegen Ehre bekommt. Und sei es für z.B. 100k.


----------



## Trig (5. August 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Man darf nie vergessen dass man nicht komplett pvp equipt sein muss.
> viele top spieler haben PvE Ringe, eine PvE Kette und ein PvE Trinket (zusammen mit einer insigne)



Denke Du und Wolfmania, ihr redet über das Gleiche, allerdings mit anderen Vorzeichen....

Das Zitat ist vollkommen korrekt und von den einzelnen Spielern auch sinnvoll. Setzt in Deinem Fall aber voraus, dass das PvP-Equip schon so gut ist, dass die "high-end-PvE"-Items das Set im Endeffekt abrunden und den Spieler effektiver machen.

Wolfmania geht, so wie ich das sehe, davon aus, dass der Spieler im Prinzip noch kein PvP-Equip besitzt. In dem Fall, so sehe ich das auch, sollten möglichst alle Teile gegen PvP-Items getauscht werden und anschließend, wenn der Char (durch Equip und Skill) im BG überlebt, die Items gegen PvE-Teile zurückgetauscht werden.

Habe selber PvP-Items gegenüber PvE-Items getauscht (Ring und Trinket) und damit meine Effektivität erhöht. Kenne das von vielen, ist normal.

Spiele selber mit Leuten aus meiner Gilde, die "nur" 600+ Abhärtung haben, das ist im Zweifel schon übelst zu heilen, allerdings Spieler, die gar kein PvP-Equip anhaben, da brauch ich eigentlich gar nicht erst anfangen zu heilen, die kippen um wie die Fliegen....


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (5. August 2010)

Trig schrieb:


> Das Zitat ist vollkommen korrekt und von den einzelnen Spielern auch sinnvoll. Setzt in Deinem Fall aber voraus, dass das PvP-Equip schon so gut ist, dass die "high-end-PvE"-Items das Set im Endeffekt abrunden und den Spieler effektiver machen.


Es lohnt sich "schon" wenn man full 251er equip hat was die meisten die aktiv raiden sowieso haben (durch Frostmarken+AK).



Wolfmania schrieb:


> Es widerstrebt mir, dass man durch PvE spielen PvP Sachen erwerben kann. Aber leider ist das so...schon zu BC-Zeiten konnte man in Sunwell glaub ich Marken gegen Gladiator-Sets tauschen. Aber mittlerweile wird einem die Ehre ja fast hinterhergeschmissen, und außer Waffen bekommt man alle Teile gut zusammen - auch ohne Arena. Hoffentlich wird es bald eingeführt, daß man auch Waffen gegen Ehre bekommt. Und sei es für z.B. 100k.


/sign

Ich finde blizzard sollte PvE Sachen in Arenen verbieten, ein gecraftetes PvP set zur verfügung stellen (als Starterset) und für jeden Slot ein PvP item für ehre einführen.
Das würde auf jedenfall verhindern dass PvEler einen zu Großen Vorteil haben


----------



## Trig (5. August 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Es lohnt sich "schon" wenn man full 251er equip hat was die meisten die aktiv raiden sowieso haben (durch Frostmarken+AK).


jep, "schon", ich wäre froh, wenn alle bei mir im BG diesen Equipstand hätten....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Ich finde blizzard sollte PvE Sachen in Arenen verbieten, ein gecraftetes PvP set zur verfügung stellen (als Starterset) und für jeden Slot ein PvP item für ehre einführen.


/sign


----------



## Ukmâsmú (5. August 2010)

als pvp noch spaß gemacht hat ohne diesen abhärtungsblödsinn in classic hab ich da ehrfürchtig gemacht und Kriegsfürst gleich mit

da gings in den Ferien mit einer stammgruppe wirklcih fix. die quest war alle punkte glecihzeitig eingenommen zu haben mein ich und dann hat man den Wappenrock der wirklcih geil ausschaut bekommen UND man konnte sich schicke lvl 60 epix kaufen gegen gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. August 2010)

Ukmâsmú schrieb:


> als pvp noch spaß gemacht hat ohne diesen abhärtungsblödsinn in classic hab ich da ehrfürchtig gemacht und Kriegsfürst gleich mit


Ach damals, als man im PvE-Equip jeden im PvP-Equip umgeklatscht hat, weil es einfach zu stark war.


----------



## Wolfmania (5. August 2010)

Jaja die Classic-Zeiten...da war vieles anders...auch PvP - und Epixx zu haben das war schon was! 

Und zu BC gab es ja ein "Einstiegs"-PvP-Set in Blau - bei wohlwollendem Ruf + Gold bei verschiedenen Fraktionen. Fand ich schon ne gute Sache.


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. August 2010)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Jaja die Classic-Zeiten...da war vieles anders...auch PvP - und Epixx zu haben das war schon was!
> 
> Und zu BC gab es ja ein "Einstiegs"-PvP-Set in Blau - bei wohlwollendem Ruf + Gold bei verschiedenen Fraktionen. Fand ich schon ne gute Sache.


Nein, das war auch wieder Unsinn, weil man stundenlang Instanzen grinden musste, um im PvP wenigstens mal drei Sekunden zu überleben.


----------



## bragatok (5. August 2010)

also ich bin auch grad am ruffarmen bei den bg fraktionen aber mehr als 5-6 bgs am tag is nich sonst dreh ich am rad^^




Arathi is da noch das angenehmere übel , richtig derb wirds erst in der kriegshymenenschlacht weil da max 105 ruf bei nem win drin sind da siehste kein land nuja aber irgendwann is man da auch durch und Eroberer ist halt nunmal ein netter titel^^zum glück is der ruf bei den frostwölfen  im vorrübergehn zu schaffen.


----------



## madmurdock (6. August 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Nein, teilweise ist das Zergen taktisch sinnvoll, wenn der Gegner beispielsweise nur noch den Stall hat. Dann stellt man sich links und rechts auf den Wegen auf und erobert sich so langsam die letzte Basis, ohne dass der Gegner je durchkommen wird. Eine Deff bei der Säge und eine bei der Mine genügt, wenn sich im Notfall alle wieder zurückfallen lassen. Allerdings ist das ein Konzept, das nur in Stammgruppen wirklich aufgeht.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Ja, natuerlich ist mir klar, dass mein System keinesfalls ausgereift ist, aber prinzipiell gehts mir auch nur um das Zergen an strategisch unsinnigen Punkten und das dieses auf irgendeine Weise unterbunden wird. Ich bin mir auch durchaus bewusst, dass das Abfangen von Hof Beim Dreieckkreuz sinnvoll ist, wenn man denn Schmiede und Saege besitzt und der Gegner bei Hof respawnt. Allerdings werden schlaue Leute dann Richtung Mine bzw ueber die rechte Flanke angreifen. Und darauf will ich hinaus. Ich will unterbinden, dass immer 5 bis 10 Leute einem das BG vermiesen und durch ein Bestrafungs System erst gar nicht mehr auf die Idee kommen strategisch sinnlos anzugreifen.

Aber AB ist nun mal strategisches Positionieren und erfordert geplantes Vorgehen, Ablenkunsmanoever, Rushes usw. Es ist halt schade, dass man in Random BGs immer wieder die gleichen "Fails" ueberlebt, die ziemlich einfach abgestellt werden koennten.



Namsoon schrieb:


> @madmurdok: und es ist natürlich nur der Realmpool Hinterhalt taktisch unterbemittelt. Auf allen anderen Realmpools spielen ALLE Leute richtig.



Häh? Wo hab ich btw was auf einen bestimmten RP bezogen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

